# Love it when you find a new radio station



## R7KY D (Feb 16, 2010)

My mate (old dj'ing) partner phoned me up tonight raving about this new station he found , Old school style :thumb:

http://www.visionradiouk.com/home/4574980144


----------



## Keir (Aug 31, 2010)

Jebus


----------

